# Enermax liqfusion 240 |sync



## PCommunicator (11. November 2018)

Ich habe  mal von einem Verkäufer gehört das die Enermax liqfusion 240 nur halb aura sync hat, also er sagte das man sie syncen kann wenn man irgendwas am 
Anschluss verändert glaub ich zumindest.Und dies ist auch meine frage was ich da tun muss, habe jetzt nichts im Internet darüber gefunden.Jedoch hatte der Laden
 auch einen ausgestellten PC wo die Enermax gesynct war.

Danke schonmal im voraus für die Hilfe ;D lasst euch ruhig Zeit.


----------



## Darkspell64 (11. November 2018)

Enermax LiqFusion 240 RGB Komplett-Wasserkuehlung - 240…

So wie ich das lese sind es spezielle 5v led's, es gibt dazu einen Controller welcher dann mit Aura synchronisiert werden kann.
Da die LEDs mit 5v statt mit 12v laufen, wird denke ich eine Modifikation am Stecker nichts werden, würde das eher lassen.


----------



## Venom89 (12. November 2018)

Da liest du falsch.

Welches Mainboard wird denn verwendet?
Es muss ein adressierbarer LED Header vorhanden sein, diese haben 5V.
Die beleuchtung darf nicht an einen normalen LED Header mit 12V angeschlossen werden.

Der Controller ist einfach nur ein Speicher mit ein paar Effekten + Taste zum umschalten. Für leute die kein passendes board verwenden.


----------



## PCommunicator (12. November 2018)

Danke für die beiden Antworten.

Verwendet (also geplant) wird ein Asus ROG Strix Z390 E-Gaming.

Hier:
https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-strix-z390-e-gaming-90mb0yf0-m0eay0-a1903066.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Venom89 (12. November 2018)

Bei diesem Board, müsstest du den Header unterhalb der SATA Ports nutzen.


----------



## PCommunicator (12. November 2018)

Ok, danke ;D.


----------



## PCommunicator (12. November 2018)

Komsich das Enermax nicht dazu schreibt das es Aura sync kompatible ist.


----------



## Venom89 (12. November 2018)

Sticker gespart


----------



## PCommunicator (13. November 2018)

Ja ;D


----------



## fireshadow01 (15. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
nur aus reiner neugierde, hat es jetzt funktioniert?  Habe  auch vor den Intrusion bei mir zu verbauen. Allerdings auf  dem z390-f.
Mfg


----------



## Saguya (15. Dezember 2018)

Außer der Hero und Prime Serie von Asus, sollte jedes anderes Board, einen 5v header haben. bei meinem x470 prime, gibs nur 2x 12V header


----------

